# 2008 Altima Coupe questions



## fastball (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi everyone,

After seeing the 2008 Altima coupe in person, and having just driven one today, I am pretty much sold. BEAUTIFUL CAR! I drove a 3.5 SE with the CVT sportshift, although I would be buying the 6 speed manual tranmsmission. 

Having said that, I have a few questions for you more experienced with Nissan than I am. Before I buy, I just wanted to find a few things out.

I'm kind of a Honda guy I guess, and I do appologize if I sound a bit biased toward Honda (I've had my Prelude for 7 years and 175,000 miles since it was brand new).... nonetheless I know the VQ has been ranked as one of the worlds best engines for years, and just as reliable as the J30 in the Accord (VQ scores extra points for me since there's no timing belt to change, and I rack up 90k miles in a little over 3 years). Has Nissan had any other areas of concern I need to watch out for, especially for a car that will be driven about 23-25k miles/year? What do you Nissan folks NOT like about your cars?

I always liked Nissan's a bit more aggressive styling, but this year they finally brought the interior design and quality up to world class. I spent over an hour disecting the car and it is every bit up to snuff with Honda. Fit and finish, solid chasis, responsive handling. But I really love the style of the Altima coupe a bit more than the spy shots I've seen of the new Accord coupe. I think it's enough to win me over. I just want to make sure Nissans make just as reliable cars, which is why I wanted to post this.

Thanks everyone, I look forward to your thoughts.


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

so if you buy 3.5 altima you should not have any concerns. 2.5 altima had a lot of problems. I think it's the worst car built by nissan. the problem is engine and front precat. 

good idea to buy 2008 altima. there will be some glitches and small problems in this new 2007 edition altima. just like with any other new edition car. they should be fixed or resolved in 2008 altima.


----------

